# My 2 year old male



## E_M (Oct 8, 2013)

Here's my 2 year old male, he's 31.5 inches and about 5.5 lbs.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Oct 8, 2013)

_Nice Tegu and set up. a _


----------



## E_M (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks  He's a cutie


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Oct 8, 2013)

I like the set up


----------



## E_M (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks  He seems to like it too. He sleeps in his "tree house" every night, buried under the substrate.


----------



## laurarfl (Oct 9, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## E_M (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## RickyNo (Oct 30, 2013)

Sweeeeet. More pics of cage!


----------



## E_M (Oct 31, 2013)

http://www.tegutalk.com/media/users/e_m.4152/


----------



## Matthew Colella (Nov 27, 2013)

what breeder did you get him from?


----------



## Brettm (Nov 29, 2013)

Beautiful, and I love you're set up.


----------



## E_M (Dec 8, 2013)

Matthew: I don't know exactly where he's from, all I know is that he's bought from Germany. 

Brettm: Thanks!


----------



## TheTeguNovice (Dec 16, 2013)

Nice setup, looks amazing!


----------



## Ginvbch (Dec 29, 2013)

Wow that's a nice setup!


----------

